# '99 dodge ram 1500 clicking.....hmm



## wannabeangler

I own a 1999 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 SLT. I have had this "clicking" sound coming from the the front wheels when I drive it. I've asked numerous mechanics about the sound and none seem to be able to steer me in the right direction as to where the sound may be originating. So......I figured I'd give this a shot! Has anyone ever had the same noise? My 4 WD engages fine and my driving is un-affected by it. I've heard that the center caps are the problem, but can't figure out why. It's not so much as the noise is a defect and hindering my ability to drive the truck, it's just an annoying noise that I want to remedy. All help or input will be greatly appreciated since I've looked all over and found nothing on my own. Thank you!


----------



## tomsurles

get a louder stereo??


----------



## wannabeangler

thanks for your 2 cents....here's your 1 cent change


----------



## js1172

It has through the tube front axels so check the u-joints, that's the only thing that ever made my 98 "click"
js


----------



## Alexy

tomsurles said:


> get a louder stereo??


....:d


----------



## DANtheJDMan

You don't know anybody that likes to play tricks do you. The funniest thing to do to some one is to put on of those heavy duty strip ties on the front or rear drive shaft and it makes the most annoying ticking sound. The guy will try to find the noise for ever and you will be chuckling all the time.
Just grease monkey humor.
DAN


----------



## wannabeangler

DANtheJDMan said:


> You don't know anybody that likes to play tricks do you. The funniest thing to do to some one is to put on of those heavy duty strip ties on the front or rear drive shaft and it makes the most annoying ticking sound. The guy will try to find the noise for ever and you will be chuckling all the time.
> Just grease monkey humor.
> DAN


Thanks, but that isn't it.


----------



## sinisterfins

No doubt , its a u-joint . I've replaced 2 on my dodge.


----------



## tomsurles

I second sinisterfins..My son has a 2001 that was making the same noise..changed the u-joint (which was in serious need of changing) and the noise disappeared..


----------



## LeadChuncker

Center caps can be fixed with a little duct tape.. If it doesn't do it in 4x4 I'd say it a u-joint.. With it being in 4x4 its under a load and you wouldn't hear it ..2wd its free to rattle ..


----------



## catchneat

Had one that the center caps clicked same fix


LeadChuncker said:


> Center caps can be fixed with a little duct tape.. If it doesn't do it in 4x4 I'd say it a u-joint.. With it being in 4x4 its under a load and you wouldn't hear it ..2wd its free to rattle ..


----------



## wannabeangler

LeadChuncker said:


> Center caps can be fixed with a little duct tape.. If it doesn't do it in 4x4 I'd say it a u-joint.. With it being in 4x4 its under a load and you wouldn't hear it ..2wd its free to rattle ..


Thanks! I heard about the duct tape fixer, just unsure as to what to do with the duct tape. Where do I put the tape?


----------



## dialout

I've seen the cable tie on a driveshaft...its hilarious

My '10 ram had an annoying click...i took off the stupid plasticy wheel covers and centercaps...down to plain steel wheels, and the noise went away


----------



## bstarling

CV joint or universal which ever you have up there. It won't go away and won't get better. Fix it or it will let you down at the worst possible time. It is a do it yourself job if you are handy with tools and mechanics. Not too difficult, just takes some time. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## wannabeangler

Thanks for the advice! I got it figured out and fixed! The U-joints replaced and fixed the problem.....I also got a louder stereo system!


----------

